# Sig Request



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

I want a Shinya Aoki sig. as long as he is wearing magic flying submission pants. Then I am a happy camper.:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will get one together tomorrow after I get off work. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it, I will sponsor it. Name your price.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I like it, I will sponsor it. Name your price.


Wellll since you offered... 10 million credits, super rep power, aaannnddd a moderator tag. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How about we'll start with a million and a rep, then go from there?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> How about we'll start with a million and a rep, then go from there?


Haha sounds good to me! :thumb02:

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Banana Pants (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet.:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Aoki sorta looks like Nate Diaz.


----------



## kelly7898 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for your post.
_________________
Watch How To Train Your Dragon Online Free


----------

